# I'm not sure where to put this....



## wynn_richards (Aug 13, 2005)

I would like to propose the first annual Cook Off/Meet and Greet weekend for forum members.  I don't really know much more than that since I just had the notion enter my small brain.

We should all meet at Jeff's house and have him cook for us and while we're eaten we could meet and greet each other.  I would love to have a cook off though, but I can't see me bringing my Brinkman on the plane.  Kinda big, and boy would it make the passengers hungry.  Could you imagine, the flight crew passing out peanuts and pop, and all the while my smoker is sitting in a converted golf bag smelling up the plane with pork and beef products..that should be an interesting flight, huh?

Seriously, be kinda cool to learn how the bbq circuit works with our own little cook off.

Just an idea, I'm sure the Doubletree would host us, right Jeff?

Wynn


----------



## monty (Aug 13, 2005)

Wynn, I really think you are on to something! But please let me add a bit of depth and convenience to the participants. First we should have East, West, Central and Southern divisions. Anyone from anywhere can participate in any division. And, for example, out East here in Vermont we could have a smoke off tied in with one of the larger county fairs which feature big name country singers and all that! Rodeos out West and so on. Then, when all the winners, and runners up and all are chosen we have a Grand Smoke Off in New Orleans during Mardi Gras! And Jeff! Think of the exposure! (And all the fun!)
Monty


----------



## wynn_richards (Aug 13, 2005)

That's a great idea, but I was just thinking of a great way for the forum members to get together for a weekend of fun, smoking, and good ol get togethern'.

Wynn


----------



## monty (Aug 13, 2005)

Good point, Wynn! Got carried away. Have only recently started smoking and only for my own tastes and by gosh I would like to see a lot more folks start doing the same! Darn! If only folks knew what they were missing!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 13, 2005)

Guys,

I think that is a great idea...  I have so many things going right now that It would not be feasible (for me) this summer but I definitely think we should plan it.

Now.. If some of you wanted to get together sooner it could be done I suppose at someone else's location and I may be able to get away for a day or two..

I am in the process of buying a house with some land.. enough land to have a nice smokeoff and park trailers and put up tents, etc.

Maybe I could have it ready by springtime... gives us a few months to plan everything.

Let's leave this open and see if we get any more ideas and suggestions..

Sounds like a lot of fun..


----------



## monty (Aug 13, 2005)

I've got ten acres of private and secluded Vermont countryside! Power and water available! As you said, Jeff, it is a bit late in the season but next year.......PAAAARRRTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
Monty


----------



## monty (Nov 11, 2005)

As this forum grows lets not forget this thread! It would be a super thing to meet our Cyber Friends face to face and have a great time chowing down on some of the best food available anywhere! Not to mention the camaraderie and the total fun experience!
Monty


----------



## smokin_all_night (Nov 12, 2005)

Have it in Tulsa, I'll drive up.

Regards,
Aubrey Page


----------



## brianj517 (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm game...I love the idea! :D


----------



## jim lucey (Dec 27, 2005)

How about Las Vegas for next year?  Lotta similar event like Chili Cook-offs, National Finals Rodeo, Professional Bull Riders Finals & etc.


----------



## jim lucey (Dec 27, 2005)

How about Las Vegas for next year?  Lotta similar event like Chili Cook-offs, National Finals Rodeo, Professional Bull Riders Finals & etc. 
Then of course there are the Nascar and other racing events. Not too sure about any moonshine conventions but there is enough to relate to the old "smokin image" that it might be an attraction.


----------



## heidi (Jan 3, 2006)

Minnesota would be great in the summer. We could go fishing then smoke our catches. Lots to do out here.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Don't see anything happening with this thread?  I for one would be up for a trip most anywhere in the lower 48 for a good cookoff/party.  We just need to figure out where.  Probably a central location like Missouri, Oklahoma, Kansas area so everyone would have about the same distance to travel.

Would be a great way to observe other ways of cooking, exchanging recipes and techniques and generally having a good time. :D


----------



## shaneholz (Jul 5, 2006)

I would be In for a weekend. It would be fun for everybody to bring their speciality or something that you can't get anywhere other than where your from. Just give enough notice. Great Idea. 8)


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 6, 2006)

yo---
lets try it!!


----------



## newtgadget (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm in.

Let me know time date and place and I'll be there.


----------



## buzzard (Jul 11, 2006)

for all that we could find somewhere in the middle of the states, oklahoma for example.  pick a date and a campground around a lake and dominate it.

we could catch our meals and smoke it.  would give us a lot to do.

i have heard that broken arrow is awsome.....

if you all wanted i could try and get something together.  say a nice fall or late fall cook off

i will make time for this.

or you know what i think i will get a poll going in the next few days and see what people think.  pick maby 5 spots where i would still be a little warm in a few months and see what happens.

then it can get bigger next year, after this "practice" run (i say that loosly cause im afraid"

im not bad at organizing things but if someone has more experience i will be more then happy to help out.


----------

